# What do YOU think......



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

It's that time of the year again.
What do you guys think he will score? I do have some what of a good idea of what he will score as I harvested one that was just about the exact same rack 2 years ago. Just wondering what you guys think he will score. This one is coming into my mother's bow stand.


----------



## Feather Freeks 2 (Jan 13, 2009)

it's not the best picture, and he doesn't seem that wide. but it's a nice deer. i would say maybe 130.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

120 5/8. Doesn't appear to have much mass!!!!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

115-118"


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

108.

Deceiving view from the rear like that, they always look bigger.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm going 115-120.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I know this picture is tough to judge as well but going off of assumption and basically basing it off this one which did score 131". I am guessing he will go around the same so I put him at about 130". Damn near the same rack, and my deer was harvested only a couple miles from her bow stand.


----------



## catchineyez (Oct 28, 2009)

right around 115. Not a lot of mass, no brow height. G3's dont look real big. It takes a lot for a 4x4 to make 130.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

catchineyez said:


> right around 115. Not a lot of mass, no brow height. G3's dont look real big. It takes a lot for a 4x4 to make 130.


Completely agreed.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Mav,

Those two deer you posted up are not even close to being in the same class.

That trail cam buck will be VERY hard pressed to break 115.

Not to be an ***, but the trailcam buck has nothing going for him yet. Below average mass, looks relatively narrow, and I bet, with a side view, youd see weak mains as well. Hes got average tine length, but for a 2.5 year old, which he looks to be, thats nothing special.

Shooting him and expecting anything over 115 is setting yourself up for disappointment.

Add him up.

G1s.....3" each (liberal)
G2s.....8.5" each (liberal)
G3s.....6" each

About 22-24 inches of mass.

15 inch spread.

20 inch mains (liberal guess for this buck I think).

That puts you in the 110-114 range.


----------



## Marine Sniper (Aug 23, 2009)

i need all ur guyses opinions do u think it is a good idea to make a mock scrape a week or so before gun deer season?? let me know


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

122


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Like many have said...Pictures can be deceiving! I have seen this buck earlier in the summer in velvet and yet again in the fall (about a month ago).  I didn't say he was a 130" buck I did say about 130". I would probably put him at 122-125" with my liberal guess at 128-130".

I actually have a feeling both deer are from the same gene pool as when I was spotting the deer I was in-aw about the similarities.

It is fun watching what people think deer score!
I really doesn't matter to me if he is 101" or 130".
There is a bigger one out there with my name on it!

I posted the picture out of fun, and to see how other may score deer.
I don't take it personal if you think it's smaller!


----------



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

im saying 100-110 i shot a deer like that with 12.5 and 13 in g2's and it only scored 112 im guessing that maybe even a little bit under 100


----------



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

my guess is 100-110 even if it makes that it may even be a little bit under 100 nothing too special about this deer that i can see! it may be a good last day of the season deer


----------

